# Performax Air Filtration System 240-3783



## GrandpaLen

Great yard sale Score.
I'm not familiar with it's efficiency, but if there is duct collecting on the filters, then it's NOT collecting in your lungs.

Have a Happy and Safe 4th of July weekend.
Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Ajs73

Same to you friend !


----------



## English

Wow, what luck, great find. Wish I were that lucky. It should help keep you lungs clearer.


----------



## NormG

Congrats, great deal, sounds like it meets your needs just right


----------



## Kentuk55

Sounds like you stole this one. Gr8 deal. And, definitely, saving your lungs is a good idea


----------



## Scott_C

Looks like the same unit that Grizzly and Rikon sell. I wonder if the filters are all interchangeable?


----------



## WildmanJack

I put one of these in my small shop and changed the filter to an electrostatic one. Cost was a bit high I think like $60 (for the filter) but it really catches the dust and it's washable. Plus I put it on a timer so when I leave the shop it runs for up to an hour and then shuts off. Great find, your lungs will thank you!!!


----------



## tbshop

WildmanJack where did you get the electrostatic filter? I just bought 2 of the 5 micron paper ones but would prefer an electrostatic one once these are used up. Do you know what the filtration rate is in microns? Thanks for any help you can give. TB


----------



## Ebrabender

I know this is a really old post but do you still run this filter? Can you still get filters for it.


----------

